# Poll... 1st Mexico Gathering March 5th, 2006



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Simple....

Two options....

1.- SNT as scheduled for said date.
2.- Puebla - By invitation and PAID TRANSPORTATION from Last Biker.

Just cast your vote, preferably between tomorrow or wednesday the latest.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

holyyy shiet how are we going to get to puebla its a bit far.

salazar is less far we could go


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> holyyy shiet how are we going to get to puebla its a bit far.
> 
> salazar is less far we could go


Man, stop talking of Salazar for a minute pleaseee


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

well yeah i agree it's a bit easier a first gathering in SNT but this is a very kind offer and we can go to SNT whenever we whant but to Puebla no. 
i'd say we go to Puebla this time and next saturday we go to SNT and invite the last biker and we camp on SNT. So if you decide for Puebla I'm in


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Both of them sound very appealing...


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

lets go to

SALAZAR!!!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK folks, I think we need to be definite by the end of today.

Keep those votes coming...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah we only have a few days to decide 
we'll beter know by today
and organize well well what we are going to do


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

mi voto serÃ*a para Puebla tierra ultimamente afamada  pero... 

Por cuestiones de trabajo no me es posible asistir... voy a estar cubriendo una serie de eventos en la feria del libro sÃ¡bado y domingo.

Buena suerte y les mando un abrazo!

Sir Ranazzotti


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if I can go to Puebla but, if I can, i could change by vote from SNT to Puebla.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Eeekk  I'm very sad to say that work calls! I almost never have to work saturday, but this time I have.... Probably will for this month. Yuck!!!!!!!!! While this leaves me sunday, I do have to finnish some homework to catch up with some classes that I've missed, so I can't do a whole day outing, probably only something half day. If you have the opportunity to go to Puebla, please ride it out and just please post your experience! It's always nice to ride somewhere new, especially if you know it won't be something you'll be able to do every weekend. So just go and enjoy Puebla!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Snt*

OK folks

It looks like we'll be sticking with SNT for this Sunday. I'd hoped to be able to do Saturday afternoon too, but I've got work commitments.

So, 9am at the parking lot. Let's ride!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK folks
> 
> It looks like we'll be sticking with SNT for this Sunday. I'd hoped to be able to do Saturday afternoon too, but I've got work commitments.
> 
> So, 9am at the parking lot. Let's ride!


Ok, its a shame we couldn't do Puebla, I hope for the next one we could do it out of D.F.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Yes, it is. Carved in stone.


Cu at that time


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

so is it 9am at parking lot a confirmed hour?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cu at that time


Can't it be one hour ealier at Barranca del Muerto??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> so is it 9am at parking lot a confirmed hour?


Yes, it is. Carved in stone.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Can't it be one hour ealier at Barranca del Muerto??


I'm not sure I can carry another biker, let me see... Warp, I'll tell you on friday if I can pick you up or if I have to tie you to my rear fender.....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Simple....
> 
> Two options....
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok. bikers...... maybe in the future

The Last Biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Ok. bikers...... maybe in the future
> 
> The Last Biker


I just hope (from the heart) that the kind invitation is still open.

I'm sorry for not being able to make it this time. Opinions were divided and a mess was about to create.

Again, thanks!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, thanks a lot anyway thelastbiker.
So, what route are we going to take?? Please please lets go to the downhill trails. It is a long climb but its worth it. Besides, after "la pared", the climb is much more easier than "la virgen". In some parts its even flat.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I just whant to advise you that mabe I won't be able to assist this time to the gathering for family things but if you go next time I will surelly be there 
salu2


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Can't it be one hour ealier at Barranca del Muerto??


Warp,

I can pick you up at Metro Auditorio at 8:15 am. Is this ok for you ?.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> I can pick you up at Metro Auditorio at 8:15 am. Is this ok for you ?.
> 
> ...


Just perfect!!! My legs will thank you for it!!!

THANKS!!!! 

EDIT.... I'll be the guy on a Black '04 Titus Switchblade leaving the Metro. You'll recognize it for the crappy wheels.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, thanks a lot anyway thelastbiker.
> So, what route are we going to take?? Please please lets go to the downhill trails. It is a long climb but its worth it. Besides, after "la pared", the climb is much more easier than "la virgen". In some parts its even flat.


You guys tell us, you know the area better than we do... let the young mountain lions guide the old ones to green pastures. 

(Would it be Chiluca, we would take over those duties)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

This sounds like its going to be fun, I have been off the bike for the last three weeks with a nasty bronchitis (thanks Mexico City) so I might not be on top form but I will try to make it on Sunday. 

I am about to finish the conversion to Stan's No Tubes so lets see how it behaves.

Cheers,

Mada


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> This sounds like its going to be fun, I have been off the bike for the last three weeks with a nasty bronchitis (thanks Mexico City) so I might not be on top form but I will try to make it on Sunday.
> 
> I am about to finish the conversion to Stan's No Tubes so lets see how it behaves.
> 
> ...


Homers Reprazent!

Flux or Spot?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> This sounds like its going to be fun, I have been off the bike for the last three weeks with a nasty bronchitis (thanks Mexico City) so I might not be on top form but I will try to make it on Sunday.
> 
> I am about to finish the conversion to Stan's No Tubes so lets see how it behaves.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah.... and I was just been operated on my liver (thanks Tequila), actually I will ride with half of it and the cut still unhealed. So I think I'll not be in top shape by sunday. 

Mada, what a wuss!!!!  

Seriously... I hope you've been feeling fine and be ready to rock on sunday.

Spot, right?? C'mon... don't make me feel like a granny on the climbs! I don't care if you drop me on the descents. I have always an excuse for being slow there.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Two Turners, Two Titus and one Yeti... nice.

Unfortunately we lost the RM ESTX... bummer.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> This sounds like its going to be fun, I have been off the bike for the last three weeks with a nasty bronchitis (thanks Mexico City) so I might not be on top form but I will try to make it on Sunday.
> 
> I am about to finish the conversion to Stan's No Tubes so lets see how it behaves.
> 
> ...


Translation from bike slang to plain layman english:

"I will enjoy your suffering. I've been riding two hours all mornings, doing intervals and endurance rides on the weekends by hauling a concrete filled car tire with my bike. I'm in so good shape that I will destroy you all since climb one. That Kabush sucker ain't no rival for me.

I've been testing this new tire set-up that will allow me to shave 10% of rolling resistance and grips like octopus' tentacles.

Suffer you jerks!

Mada"     

BTW... are you dumping your Spiders or just dumping the tubes??


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

yestarday a microbus smashed my legs in 25 places and I was going to buy bionic legs, but I only had the money to buy one (saving for my bike). On the other leg I had to put a banana. I have to get used to my new legs so I dont know if I will be on my top shape by sunday.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> BTW... are you dumping your Spiders or just dumping the tubes??


Just dumped the tubes. The Spot came with some High Rollers and I am not quite happy with them, hopefully this will help and I won't have to get that pair of Nevegals that have been calling my name lately...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Dudes: OK, I get it! I am a wuss and a whiner and I WILL suffer like a beotch going up to la Virgen. Buuuuut since I will be taking the Spot you better grow some neutacles for the downhill! (especially Warp and his new Titus bike!!)

See you sunday!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Just dumped the tubes. The Spot came with some High Rollers and I am not quite happy with them, hopefully this will help and I won't have to get that pair of Nevegals that have been calling my name lately...


I can recommend a BG stick-e up front and a Nev DTC in the back.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Dudes: OK, I get it! I am a wuss and a whiner and I WILL suffer like a beotch going up to la Virgen. Buuuuut since I will be taking the Spot you better grow some neutacles for the downhill! (especially Warp and his new Titus bike!!)
> 
> See you sunday!


I just got the orange ones....


I have a WTB Motoraptor 2.4, Tioga Factory DH 2.1 Rear (really a 2.28) and a Mythos 2.1 Front that are available for lending, renting, giving away, etc.

BTW... Just to throw more fuel on the fire, I can testify that the BG rocks  Thanks Tiger!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey how often do you guys change your tires? Ive been running the same tires for 6 months now and only the rear is weared out.

Sorry if this is a spam but *I'm spamming indeed.*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey how often do you guys change your tires? Ive been running the same tires for 6 months now and only the rear is weared out.


Ay your age I went thru tyres like 3 times a year...



545cu4ch said:


> Sorry if this is a spam but I'm spamming


I ain't spam if you're giving them away... if you want to sell them, let me know and I'll gladly delete your post


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Im giving them away if I kindly recieve some money in exchange...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Ay your age I went thru tyres like 3 times a year..


Yeah! when I was your age I went through 3 bikes per month and TWO sets of tyres per day!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Yeah! when I was your age I went through 3 bikes per month and TWO sets of tyres per day!!!


When you were his age, bikes were still called "velocypedes"... 

Oh, wait... I can't make jokes... I'm a mod.....

I meant... When you were his age, you were like Eddy Merkx


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey how often do you guys change your tires? Ive been running the same tires for 6 months now and only the rear is weared out.
> 
> Sorry if this is a spam but *I'm spamming indeed.*


LOL


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

*yeah*

.

yeah!​


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> .
> 
> yeah!​


*cough*ban*cough*


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Plur!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp? Could you do something about him?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

So, 9 am on the parking lot?
Approximately at what time will we finish?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> So, 9 am on the parking lot?
> Approximately at what time will we finish?


How long had it taken you to do the planned ride??? To that, add a couple hours... we're old.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Guys, sorry but I will miss the ride this time, both my wife and son have the flu (I probably gave it to them) so its nursing duties for me tomorrow...

have fun


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> How long had it taken you to do the planned ride??? To that, add a couple hours... we're old.


Well, we usually do it in about 3 hours and a half or a bit more at a normal pace. Sometimes we take a bit more if we stop to do a part of the trail a couple of times. 
So how much is a couple of hours more?? 10? 15? We can maybe sleep over there if you like, there are some nice cuddly sheeps to hug if you feel afraid at night. 
Oh, and how many are we going to be?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Well, we usually do it in about 3 hours and a half or a bit more at a normal pace. Sometimes we take a bit more if we stop to do a part of the trail a couple of times.
> So how much is a couple of hours more?? 10? 15? We can maybe sleep over there if you like, there are some nice cuddly sheeps to hug if you feel afraid at night.
> Oh, and how many are we going to be?


A couple of hours is generally two hours... but your pace seems about right.

MADA.... Nooooooooooooooooo!!! You man gotta be freaking kidding!!! Say it isn't so!!!  

Oh, well... as a family man, I understand. It'll be next time. Hope they would be fine soon. If by any stretch of luck they get better by the morning and you're showing up, it'd be cool. Otherwise you'll be sorely missed.


----------

